# neues Smartphone muss her, aber welches?



## iNsTaBiL (14. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

da mein altes handy überm´ jordan ist, bin ich auf der suche nach einem neuen handy; genauergesagt ein smartphone soll es werden.
zuerst schildere ich erstmal, was und wie viel ich mit dem handy machen will. wichtig ist mir ein (relativ) großer display, damit das surfen leichter fällt und übersichtlich bleibt...
was mache ich am handy hauptsächlich? --> regelmäßig in facebook sein und im internet surfen...telefonieren und sms dank facebook eher weniger 
was mache ich mit dem handy nebensächlich? --> wenn man in der schule zu viel freizeit hat mit apps rumspielen  (-->android bevorzugen?)

jetzt stehen noch 2 große fragen vor der tür 

1. welches smartphone würdet ihr mir empfehlen? meine preislich schmerzgrenze liegt so bei 200 euro...
was haltet ihr von dem samsung wave 2? der einzige nachteil wäre hier für mich bada (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich überhaupt 100.000 apps bei android und co. brauche)
--> gibt es bei bada alle wichtigen apps oder kennt ihr sonnst noch nachteile bei dem betriebssystem/handy?

2. die andere frage, die mich beschäftig ist, ob sich bei mir ein vertragshandy lohnen würde? gibt es einen (günstigen vertrag) der sich für meine ansprüche lohnen würde oder soll ich mir
eine prepaid karte nehmen, bei der ich monatlich mein internet dazubuchen kann?wenn prepaid, welchen anbieter würdet ihr empfehlen?

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr für mich ein gutes package finden würdet 

danke im vorraus

lg
alex


----------



## Klarostorix (14. November 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein paar Wochen sparen und mir dann ein Nexus S für rund 235 holen. P/L gibt's momentan kaum was besseres. Also das Wave... Naja, die App-Auswahl ist sehr überschaubar und da wird sich auch nichts mehr tun...


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

Prepaid ist besser grad wenn eher das Internet wichtig ist und der rest nicht
Fyve (D2 Netz)
Congstar (D1 Netz)

Wie wärs mit zb. Defy+ oder Samsung Google Nexus S ist halt bissl drüber mit 230€


----------



## iNsTaBiL (14. November 2011)

also wenns jetzt 230 kostet geht die welt auch nicht unter 

habe gelesen, dass das nexus 2 einen konkaven bildschirm hat...was bringt das? stört das oder fällt das im normalbetrieb gar nicht auf?

dann scheidet bada schon mal aus, da wenn ich schon ein smartphone habe, apps schon wichtig sind...

wenn man das nexus s gegen das galaxy s antreten lässt...wer gewinnt den kampf?

gibts noch andere smartphones in der preisklasse, die mich ansprechen würden 

lg


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Ich würde das Nexus S nehmen, weil es ein Nexus ist.
Ansonsten bleiben das hier:
1)Motorola Defy+ | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
2)Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Das hier düfte schon für dich zu teuer sein mit kanpp unter 300€: LG Electronics P990 Optimus Speed schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland hat dafür aber eine DualCpu.


----------



## scotschy (14. November 2011)

Schau dir nach einem HTC desire hd


----------



## iNsTaBiL (14. November 2011)

so viel auswahl...aber im großen und ganzen kann man doch eher nach der optik gehen oder?!

noch eine frage zum internet: habe bei simyo einen ganz guten vertrag gefunden (100mb für 5 euro)...dies würde ja dann übers o2 netz laufen.
habe gehört, dass o2 nicht so der burner ist...macht sich das im alltag bemerkbar?

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:


> also wenns jetzt 230 kostet geht die welt auch nicht unter
> 
> habe gelesen, dass das nexus 2 einen konkaven bildschirm hat...was bringt das? stört das oder fällt das im normalbetrieb gar nicht auf?
> 
> ...


 
Das Nexus S ist fast beauglich mit dem Galaxy S.
Der größte unterscheid ist das das Nexus S ein SCLCD hat und und Galaxy Amoled. 
Das Google Nexus S hat keine SD slot. 
Das Galaxy keine Photo LED.
Der wohl größte Vorteil vom Google Nexus S du bekommst sicher ziemlich schnell und so lange es geht Updates da es ja von Google ist. 
Android 4.0 soll noch dieses Jahr kommen was bei allen anderen noch nicht klar ist außer bei den Teilen mit Dualcore.

Lass blos die finger von LG man hört oft das die Probs mit der Software haben und keine Lösung dafür finden.


100mb ist schon verdammt wenig nimm lieber die 500mb für 10€ von Fyve. 
O2 ist Internetmäsig schlecht ausgebaut nimm lieber D2 oder D1.


----------



## Lyran (14. November 2011)

Würde auch das Samsung Galaxy S oder Galaxy S Plus (hab ich selbst) oder Nexus S empfehlen, die bieten momentan am meisten fürs Geld. Noch wird auch das schon betagte Galaxy S mit Updates versorgt und ist auf dem aktuellen Stand. Für welche Handys 4.0 ausgerollt wird steht noch nicht fest, Samsung hat sich dazu noch gar nicht geäußert.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 100mb ist schon verdammt wenig nimm lieber die 500mb für 10€ von Fyve.
> O2 ist Internetmäsig schlecht ausgebaut nimm lieber D2 oder D1.


 
Habe genau das Angebot von Fyve, 500MB HSDPA für 10€ und 9ct/min und 9ct/sms im D1 Netz. Keine Mindestlaufzeit, -umsatz, Vertragsbindung oder sonstwas 

Edit: Nimm das 500MB Paket, alleine wegen des HSDPA Speeds, die 5€ mehr oder weniger machen den Kohl auch nicht Fett  Außerdem kommt man mit 150MB nicht weit, ich habe ca. 700MB an Traffic je Monat.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (14. November 2011)

bei fyve gibt es das 150 mb starterpaket für 5 euro...reicht die umts geschwindigkeit zum surfen aus oder ist man fast gezwungen, die 500 mb zu nehmen?
diese "surfpakete" muss man jeden monat neu bestellen oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

@Lyran
Fyve ist D2

@ instabil
du kannst erstmal die 150mb nehmen aber wenn die weg ist kappen die deine Internetverbindung da es keine Flat ist aber da du jeden Monat neu entscheiden kannst kannst es ja Probieren und wenns net langt sofort das höhere ab nächsten Monat buchen.

Zum Verlängern oder Kündigen:
Surf-Pakete buchst du einfach online in MyFYVE. Die Abbuchung erfolgt  automatisch monatlich (alle 30 Tage) vom FYVE Prepaid Guthaben. Du  kannst jederzeit dein Paket wechseln oder das Paket beenden - ohne extra  Kosten. Nur du entscheidest jeden Monat, ob und welches Surf-Paket du  gerne nutzen willst!


----------



## Lyran (14. November 2011)

@Soldat0815: Hast Recht, mein Fehler. Netzqualität ist jedenfalls relativ gut, auf jeden fall besser als bei O2, was ich vorher hatte.


----------



## NexusEXE (14. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> da mein altes handy überm´ jordan ist, bin ich auf der suche nach einem neuen handy; genauergesagt ein smartphone soll es werden.
> zuerst schildere ich erstmal, was und wie viel ich mit dem handy machen will. wichtig ist mir ein (relativ) großer display, damit das surfen leichter fällt und übersichtlich bleibt...
> ...



100000 apps bei Android? Dort sind es mittlerweile über 400000..


----------



## HorseT (14. November 2011)

und die Hälfte von den erhältlichen Apps ist einfach nur totaler Müll, da jeder Progger der Meinung ist, er müsste eine neue App erstellen, die kein Schwein braucht 

Nimm auf keinen Fall o2 - die Netzqualität ist quasi nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2011)

Es wäre ja schön wenns nur die Hälfte wäre  
Egal ob Android, iOs,WP7 oder auch Symbian, meist ist nur ein kleiner Teil wirklich sinnvoll für einen. 
Den Rest kannst in die Tonne treten, füher oder später Reduzieren sich die Apps die man wirklich öfters benutzt eh drastisch.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (15. November 2011)

dann wäre meine frage, ob doch bada und seine apps reichen würden...?
ich bin sonst nähmlich vom wave 2 ganz schön angetan 

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2011)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da ich kein Plan habe was bei Bada so gibt und was du eventuell als Sinnvoll empfindest.
Kannst dich ja mal informiern was es da so alles gibt zb. Navi ist mir wichtig oder was dir halt wichtig wäre.
Der Vorteil bei Android ist halt einfach das wenn du mehr wolltest du eben mehr haben kannst.
Bei Bada gibt es halt einfach nicht mehr und fertig.
Bin diesen August von Symbian(Nokia X6 grad mal nen halbes Jahr geabt) auf Android(Defy) umgestiegen, und auch wenns blöd klingt, es ist einfach geil. 
Grad am anfang wenn alles neu ist erstaunt es einen was man da alles machen kann. Hätte es vorher selber nicht gedacht.
Im nachhinein hätt ich gleich nen Android nehmen sollen und nicht erst das X6.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2011)

HorseT schrieb:
			
		

> und die Hälfte von den erhältlichen Apps ist einfach nur totaler Müll, da jeder Progger der Meinung ist, er müsste eine neue App erstellen, die kein Schwein braucht
> 
> Nimm auf keinen Fall o2 - die Netzqualität ist quasi nicht vorhanden...



Ich habe auch nie gesagt, also von dem her haben apple und blackberry die nase vorn.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie gesagt, also von dem her haben apple und blackberry die nase vorn.


 
Apple ja, aber wo hast du denn das mit blackberry her?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. November 2011)

habe ein bisschen überlegt und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher...
was mich am NXS stört ist die nach innen gewölbte, konkave form...habs zwar noch nie in echt gesehen, aber ich kanns mir nicht schön vorstellen...

bin gerade über das galaxy s plus gestolpert (260 - 270 euro), was meint ihr? lohnt sich der aufpreis?


----------



## NexusEXE (16. November 2011)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Apple ja, aber wo hast du denn das mit blackberry her?



Ich lese viel darüber und informiere mich auch immer über die neusten tests. In connect zum beispiel..


----------



## NexusEXE (16. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:
			
		

> habe ein bisschen überlegt und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher...
> was mich am NXS stört ist die nach innen gewölbte, konkave form...habs zwar noch nie in echt gesehen, aber ich kanns mir nicht schön vorstellen...
> 
> bin gerade über das galaxy s plus gestolpert (260 - 270 euro), was meint ihr? lohnt sich der aufpreis?



Die 60 euro aufpreis lohnen sich, vor allem, weil das handy ja noch ein bisschen halten sollte.... 
Ausserdem ist ein relativ leistungsfähiger 1400 mhz prozessor verbaut, welcher ich meine sicher genug leistung für touchwiz bringt, da das galaxy s ja schon ziemlich ruckelfrei lief. Ich glaube also der aufpreis lohnt sicht. Ansonsten wütlrde ich mal aud connect nachschauen welche goldies, also handys über einem jahr seit release. Zum beispiel wären da das samsung galaxy s oder das in ein aluminiumbunibody gehülltes samsung wave II. Also schlussendlich ist es ja deine entscheidung.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Zum beispiel wären da das samsung galaxy s oder das in ein aluminiumbunibody gehülltes samsung wave II.



das wave 2 gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, das einzige, was mich davon abhält ist bada...bin jetzt zwar nicht jemand, der ein furz-app braucht, aber troztem finde ich eine gute appauswahl wichtig.
habe ich mit bada genauso alle wichtigen apps oder sollte ich lieber zu android greifen?

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

Das beste wäre du gehst mal in ein Shop und schaust dir die Handys live an und spielst bissl drann rum. Denn ich muss sagen ich wüsste nicht warum ein leicht nach innen gewölbtes Display "hässlich" sein soll.
Das S+ ist auch ok.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (17. November 2011)

habe mir gerade nochmal etwas durch den kopf gehen lassen:

vertragshandy: desire s, monatl. 20 euro (300 mb internet, 120 freiminuten/sms) --> 480 euro in 2 jahren...
prepaid: NXS 240 euro + 10 euro monatl. für internetflat --> 480euro in 2 jahren... (noch keine telefon+sms kosten dabei...)


jetzt habe ich die qual der wahl...
meine frage: wird man in einem jahr noch für mobiles internet zahlen müssen? wenn nein, dann würde der vertrag sich wenig lohnen...
was meint ihr?


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

Man muss jetzt nicht mal dafür zahlen.
Dafür bekommt man Werbung geschickt:https://www.netzclub.net/


----------



## iNsTaBiL (17. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt nicht mal dafür zahlen.
> Dafür bekommt man Werbung geschickt



1. du hast nur 100mb 
2. du hast o2 netz
3. hast du schon gesagt


----------



## gangville (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt nicht mal dafür zahlen.
> Dafür bekommt man Werbung geschickt:https://www.netzclub.net/


 
mein bruder hat netzclub und ich kann davon nur abraten.
erstens befüllt es deinen handy mit werbungen und zweitens ist es voll langsam.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (19. November 2011)

da zahl ich lieber n paar euro im monat 

hat jemand erfahrungen mit blau.de? mir gefallen die tarife, die man dazubuchen kann sehr gut...
wenns keine einwenden gibt, nehm ich die


----------



## mik3ydll (19. November 2011)

Ich habe derzeit ein Desire HD und kann's nur empfehlen vorallem weil es ein riesiges Display und HTC Sense ( mMn genial) drauf hat. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen dass du dein Smartphone rootest und danach eine Custom Firmware drauf spielst ein gutes Forum dafür ist dieses: xda-developers und man müsste sich schon sehr dumm anstellen damit dabei etwas schief läuft.
Bezgl. Tarife kann ich dir leider nicht helfen da ich aus Österreich komme. Aber auf jeden Fall solltest du beim Datenvolumen nicht sparen weil dies beim überschreiten am teuersten ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Also, vom Desire HD muss ich leider abraten, das ist inzwischen einfach veraltet und die Akkulaufzeit ist freundlich gesagt kurz. Um die 20 Stunden sind Maximum, bei intensiver Nutzung auch manchmal nur 14 Stunden.

Vertragshandy würde ich schon empfehlen, kleine I-Netflat (300mb+), evtl mal inline gucken wie teuer die bei o2 ist, von Vodafone/Telekom kann man nur abraten.
Wenn du dir das Handy selber kaufst, dann nimm Base.

Und was die Apps angeht: ich für meinen Teil hab vllt 10 Apps die nützlich sind und 6 Spiele und dann wars das.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (19. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und was die Apps angeht: ich für meinen Teil hab vllt 10 Apps die nützlich sind und 6 Spiele und dann wars das.



1. hast du das wave ii?
2. wenn ja, heißt dass, du würdest gerne mehr apps benutzen oder brauchst du nicht mehr?

lg


----------



## NexusEXE (19. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste wäre du gehst mal in ein Shop und schaust dir die Handys live an und spielst bissl drann rum. Denn ich muss sagen ich wüsste nicht warum ein leicht nach innen gewölbtes Display "hässlich" sein soll.
> Das S+ ist auch ok.



Das ist sicher unumgehbar. Das musst unbedingt  tun bevor dus kaufst.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (19. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Das ist sicher unumgehbar. Das musst unbedingt  tun bevor dus kaufst.


 
habe mir heute mal das wave ii und das nexus s angeschaut und muss sagen, mir gefallen beide sehr gut. das konkave display stört überhaupt nicht...hat sogar irgendwas 
bin mir leider immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich der aufrpreis zum nexus s lohnt...eins ist aber sicher, eins von den beiden wirds 
das tolle am nexus ist halt der größere bildschirm und natürlich android in seiner reinsten form ...updates direkt von google....was meint ihr? ist der aufpreis berechtigt?

lg


----------



## NexusEXE (19. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir heute mal das wave ii und das nexus s angeschaut und muss sagen, mir gefallen beide sehr gut. das konkave display stört überhaupt nicht...hat sogar irgendwas
> bin mir leider immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich der aufrpreis zum nexus s lohnt...eins ist aber sicher, eins von den beiden wirds
> das tolle am nexus ist halt der größere bildschirm und natürlich android in seiner reinsten form ...updates direkt von google....was meint ihr? ist der aufpreis berechtigt?
> 
> lg



Android in der reinsten Form ist natürlich der Vorteil dass die Updates viel schneller als bei Touchwiz und co. draufkommen. Und auch die update kompatibilität ist mit apple vergleichbar, wenn man dies denn mit den anderen von eigenen oberflächen kontaminierten handys vergleicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. November 2011)

Also mir wärs das Wert vorallem da du ja auch davon begeistert bist.
Lieber bissl mehr und sicher Glücklich sein als eben 80€ gespart und dann sich ärgern weil man eben Bada hat und viele Apps die man dann möchte nicht gibt.
Nicht ohne Grund sind Android und iOS im Smarthphonebreich das Meistgekaufte.


----------



## ile (20. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, vom Desire HD muss ich leider abraten, das ist inzwischen einfach veraltet und die Akkulaufzeit ist freundlich gesagt kurz. Um die 20 Stunden sind Maximum, bei intensiver Nutzung auch manchmal nur 14 Stunden.
> 
> Vertragshandy würde ich schon empfehlen, kleine I-Netflat (300mb+), evtl mal inline gucken wie teuer die bei o2 ist, von Vodafone/Telekom kann man nur abraten.
> Wenn du dir das Handy selber kaufst, dann nimm Base.
> ...



Vertragshandy würde ich bei Android wegen den Updates nicht empfehlen, zumal eh jeder weiß, dass sie den Gerätemarktpreis über die monatlichen Raten reinholen und man obendrein dann auch für 2 Jahre gebunden ist.

Das DHD ist zwar etwas älter, aber hardwaremäßig auf einem sehr guten Stand in seiner Preisklasse. Zudem ist es mMn von den Proportionen, dem Seitenverhältnis und dem Design immer noch ungeschlagen. Der Akku ist wirklich nicht der Hit, das ist korrekt, aber er reicht.

Das wahre Problem des DHD ist, dass mittlerweile das Sensation sehr günstig geworden ist. Da lohnt es sich eher, noch mal  ein paar € drauf zu packen, aber der Threadersteller will vmtl. nicht in derartige Preisregionen.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (20. November 2011)

ile schrieb:


> aber der Threadersteller will vmtl. nicht in derartige Preisregionen.



richtig bin noch schüler und deswegen spielt der preis eine ziemlich wichtige rolle...deswegen denke ich reicht für mich das wave ii und ich denke alle wichtigen apps zum überleben gibts bei bada auch oder kennt jemand wichtige apps, die bei bada fehlen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:
			
		

> 1. hast du das wave ii?
> 2. wenn ja, heißt dass, du würdest gerne mehr apps benutzen oder brauchst du nicht mehr?
> 
> lg



Siehe unten, habe das Desire HD, also ein Android.
Und mMn braucht man von den X-tausend Apps eigentlich nie mehr als 20. Aber das ist natürlich individuell.


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:


> da zahl ich lieber n paar euro im monat
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit blau.de? mir gefallen die tarife, die man dazubuchen kann sehr gut...
> wenns keine einwenden gibt, nehm ich die


 
Ich habe seit nem knappen Jahr Blau.de. Seit kurzem nutze ich auch dank dem Galaxy S2 die Internetflat. Da Blau über das E-Plus Netz läuft, solltest du da nicht allzuviel von der Geschwindigkeit erwarten. Teilweise muss ich lange warten, bis ne Internetseite geladen ist. Icq und ähnliches läuft aber einwandfrei, da auch wenig Daten anfallen. Ich würde nicht unbedingt zu E-Plus raten. Würde Blau im Vodafone Netz laufen, wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit nem knappen Jahr Blau.de. Seit kurzem nutze ich auch dank dem Galaxy S2 die Internetflat. Da Blau über das E-Plus Netz läuft, solltest du da nicht allzuviel von der Geschwindigkeit erwarten. Teilweise muss ich lange warten, bis ne Internetseite geladen ist. Icq und ähnliches läuft aber einwandfrei, da auch wenig Daten anfallen. Ich würde nicht unbedingt zu E-Plus raten. Würde Blau im Vodafone Netz laufen, wäre ich glücklich.



Würde blau im t-mobile netz laufen hättest du die ganze zeit über ein gutes netz. Die haben ja momentan auch das beste netz.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (21. November 2011)

meine entscheidung ist gefallen 

anbieter nehm ich blau.de...is zwar langsamer, aber aber dafür viel günstiger und für mich reichts aus 
mein neuer begleiter wird das wave II...im grunde genommen gings mir bei der entscheidung nur um die apps und dafür zahl ich nicht 80 drauf  habe mich mal im samsung appstore umgeguckt und eigentlich gibts alle wichtigen apps + spielereien auch...man braucht doch wirklich keine 300.000 apps 

vielen dank für die freundliche und kompetente beratung

lg
alex


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

Tmobile und Vodafone nehmen sich nicht viel. Ich werde aber niemals auch nur irgendwas bei den scheiß Telekom Leuten kaufen. So einen inkompetenten Haufen gibts eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (23. November 2011)

mir fällt grad ne blöde frage ein 

wie lade ich meine blau.de karte auf? gibts da ne spezielle blau.de aufladekarte oder nehme ich einfach ne eplus aufladekarte?

lg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2011)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:


> mir fällt grad ne blöde frage ein
> 
> wie lade ich meine blau.de karte auf? gibts da ne spezielle blau.de aufladekarte oder nehme ich einfach ne eplus aufladekarte?
> 
> lg



Guckst du hier :

Manuell oder automatisch Aufladen und Guthabenstand abfragen


----------



## iNsTaBiL (23. November 2011)

@ *MATRIX KILLER*: thx


----------



## iNsTaBiL (28. November 2011)

habe mich jetzt doch nochmal umentschieden, zum nexus s

dazu bleibt noch eine frage offen, wo soll ich des kaufen?
Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 schwarz silber | Geizhals.at Deutschland

lg


----------



## iNsTaBiL (10. Dezember 2011)

sry, dass ich den thread nochmal ausgrabe...

habe mir jetzt das nexus s geholt und bin echt beeindruckt.ich würde dieses handy jedem weiterempfehlen....echt klasse 
ein problem mit dem handy, bessergesagt mit android habe ich noch...und zwar ist der "system traffic" von android verdammt hoch...der macht die hälft meines bisherigen datenvolumen aus...das ist meiner meinung nach viel zu viel....da reichen die 100 mb im monat nie....

meine frage ist, wie ich diesen datenaustausch unterbinde, ohne dass ich den datenaustausch allgemein deaktiviere; ich möchte ja in fb usw. weiterhin online bleiben

lg
alex


----------

